# Newbie



## billbo (Oct 14, 2007)

I am just curios how your status changes on the site. I know I am a newbie but how do you move up. Not that I am competitve (I just lied there!) but just curios as to how this works.

I see a lot of you are OTBS but how does one strive for this?


----------



## desert smokin (Oct 14, 2007)

Status comes from your ability and wilingness to share. Rep power is like a pat on the back and is pretty indicative of your level of helpfulness. The OTBS is the creme de la creme of the site members. Those that have proven an ability to share and help and have a broad knowledge of the world of smoking. You learn, you share, you grow. Best I can explain it..


----------

